# Need lyrics to song...



## dsGrazzl3D (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sure those whom are in the CWI section might like this... But w/o lyrics not entirely sure.
Anybody find the following lyrics to be typed out here?

Band name = Chasing Grace 

Song name = Trust


----------



## dsGrazzl3D (Apr 22, 2013)

Might have found them


> Finding words when they can't be found
> You don't make a sound, Not one single sound
> And paranoia is taking control
> Your minds got a hold, Your minds got you holding the blade
> ...


Youtube video link


----------

